# Unusually large udder



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum & need your help! I bought a pygmy goat a few months ago. She is 2 years old and shes never been bred before and her udders are very large. I am concerned because I have been researching and the only time I see a goat have really big udders is when they were in milk or possibly mastitis. Please view the pics & let me know if you think there may be a problem. .:help:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

First, are you 100% positive she was never bred? If so, I would milk some out and see what it looks like.Is her udder hard? Hot?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you absolutely certain she isn't pregnant or didn't recently wean kids? Try milking some out and see if it's normal milk or if it has clumps or blood. Is it hot to the touch?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are you sure she hasn't been near a buck? 

She could have a precocious udder, which means that she produces milk without being bred. You can milk her out and keep her milking if you want the milk. I would try milking her just to make sure what comes out is normal and not bloody or clotted.

Her udder doesn't look red or swollen, so I'm not sure she has mastitis. How long have you had her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you've only had her a couple months, are you certain she wasn't exposed to a buck before you got her?
That udder is looking like one of a doe that is within hours of delivery 

IF you are for sure certain she isn't pregnant, precocious udder is a reason... you can milk her out and see if it is true milk or if it is a cloudy water fluid. If it is thick, sticky and yellowish, it's colostrum and don't milk further, dip teats in a diluted iodine solution and watch her for sign of delivery


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

We bought her in March and her udders have been this size since we got her. The owner had her as a pet along with another doe and they said that she's never been exposed to a buck.

I have tried to squeeze her teat and she tried to kick me, and nothing came out. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've never heard of a precocious udder in a meat breed - nor an udder staying that large for months without being milked. Something strange is going on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...if you cant get anything out of it to see what it looks like I would get her to a vet...poor thing must be miserable...

best wishes


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well no since of saying the same thing again. I would say get us a picture of her momma parts, let us see if we think she is bred. If she is not I would get her some fresh sage and give it to her at least twice a day and she will dry up very fast.


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is what it looks like.


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

I ended up having my mom try to get milk out & milk did come out, but not colostrum. I guess I wasn't doing it right. There was no blood in the milk & it reminds my mom of breast milk when the baby first starts sucking, not the hind milk where its thicker & more white like it is towards the latter part of bfing. But she didn't milk her for long.. just a 5 squirts or so. Also, My mom said that her udder is definitely bigger than it was when we purchased her.

Her udder is hot to the touch & a bit hard toward the upper part, not the nipple though. And I do think she has gotten bigger in the stomach over the last 3 months, but not a whole lot. 

Is there any other way to tell if she is pregnant? I've called the local vet, but haven't gotten a call back from them yet.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

You can have a blood test or your vet could do a sonogram. Glad you are getting to the bottom of this, good luck!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hard and hot says mastitis - and she shouldn't have that big a bag for so long even if she is pregnant. I think she looks like she is, but I'm not an expert on pooches. You can run a blood test.


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of your help btw. We decided to milk her to see what it would look like. The first teat had just milk. The second one had milk along with stringy white stuff. When my mom smashed the stringy white stuff between her fingers, it reminded her of mashed potatoes only more moist. Here are some pics.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

that is mastitis. Have you taken her temperature? We dealt with this in our Jersey cow but never in our goats yet.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If it's mastitis you need to milk her out completely, whether she likes it or not. You have to keep flushing out the toxins, especially if they've been in there for months...poor thing....once she's milked out you can put "tomorrow" in her teats, and start antibiotics....a vet check is a good idea at this point.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Agreed, start mastitis treatment ASAP.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd be concerned about drying her off if she's actually pregnant...would get vet advice.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good point...you should find out whether she's pregnant before doing anything. Your vet will know what course of action to take after that...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree... a vet visit to confirm whether she is bred or not would be good before you clean her out and check her fro mastisis.....no ick or blood is very good...I have had those cream chunks thingies in one of my does milk when she was newly freshened...felt like soft cheese between my fingers..I fed her 30 cc per her own milk back to her and it cleared up...

once you know for sure she is not bred...then milking her out will be your next step..if her udder has been that big for that long..her milk,even though looks clean may taste bad...you will want to clean it all out and if she refills and she is healthy you can milk her daily...or work on drying her up which may not be easy with a PU...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## 4h-er_goatgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

I had someone very experienced with goats come out & check her and she said that shes almost sure that shes pregnant. She said that shes going to get a hold of her vet and have him come out to check her out to be 100%. She said that if shes pregnant shes not to far from kidding. She does look a little thinner in in the past week apparently from the kid dropping. A little nervous but excited. The person that said she wasn't pregnant was lying to us big time.:baby:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she's pregnant and mastitis free for you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that would be awesome!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Based on the picture of her vulva you posted, I would be willing to bet she is bred.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She looks bred to me too. Her natural stance shows me bred as well. Well, hopefully babies and no mastitis! Taste that clumpy milk. Salty?


----------

